

Show HN: Tinder++ – Tinder for Desktop (plus extra features) - mfkp
http://tinderplusplus.com/

======
mfkp
Author here, just wanted to note that it's free and open source:
[https://github.com/mfkp/tinderplusplus](https://github.com/mfkp/tinderplusplus)

~~~
mx12
That's awesome that you made it open source!

Maybe I'll to try implement one of my ideas for Tinder. That is A/B testing of
profiles in different locations. Let's say I live in SF and could set up a
weeks worth of testing with various different profile pictures and determine
which one gets the most swipe rights in different parts of the country. Then I
could use that profile in my own location.

~~~
mfkp
Sounds like a good idea for a service, figure out the optimal profiles for
people with different combinations of pictures/text, and return the results.
Tinder consulting.

